# Nice forum



## newtgadget (Jul 3, 2006)

Hi all!

Finally have a little time off to browse the net and play around and learn more about smoking some meat. Obviously I found this forum and hope to learn a great deal more about smoking. 

I live in eastern Pa. and have been smoking ribs, chickens, and fish for about 3 months now. I purchased a  propane water smoker from Costco's and have been addicted since then.

Looking forward to your replies.

All have a SAFE and HAPPY 4th!

Newt


----------



## vulcan75001 (Jul 4, 2006)

Newt..

Hello there and welcome...you found a great place to continue your education. in the art of smoking...lots of great people here to answer your questions..and to listen to what is on your mind..the info here is endless...
Again..welcome..

Later
Ricnard


----------



## newtgadget (Jul 4, 2006)

Ricnard,

Thanks for the warm welcome. 
I've done a bit of browsing and there is plenty of good information here. It is going to take some time to browse through.

Well I'm off to season some ribs for tomorrows party.

Have a safe 4th.


----------



## icemn62 (Jul 4, 2006)

Welcome to the site.  Grab a cold one and jump right into the mix.


----------



## newtgadget (Jul 4, 2006)

Gary,

Thanks. 
Couple of questions...............
I am updating or trying to update my profile and I do not understand "vacvation". What is this?? What am I supposed to put here??

Every avatar I use is too large for this forum. Does anyone know how to re-size?


----------



## crockadale (Jul 4, 2006)

I don't know about the vacation thing but you can go to the link below and download IrFanview for free. It has a feature to resize images.

http://www.tucows.com/preview/194967


----------



## icemn62 (Jul 4, 2006)

The vacation thing has to do with the holiday question in your profile.


----------



## cajunsmoker (Jul 4, 2006)

You can control the vacation thing by answering yes/no on the holiday question.  Don't really know what it means though.  Also don't know where the "donate" thing come's from.


----------



## newtgadget (Jul 4, 2006)

Dale & Gary,

Thanks for the info.

I'm smokin some ribs today and would like a few opinions on mopping or not. Typically I use a rub I make from brown sugar, cayene, onion powder, salt, pepper, chili powder, garlic powder, and paprika. I let it marinade in the fridge for 8 hours. Put them on the smoker and smoke with hickory for 5-8 hours at 225. 

A few times I have left them finish cooking this way and served with a sauce on the side, and a few times I have wrapped in foil along with a sauce for the last hour or so of cooking. Both ways have been good. 

Question is.....Do I really need to mop the ribs since I marinate overnight?


----------



## monty (Jul 4, 2006)

Hey, Rodger!

The donate thingy is to donate points to another member. That was part of a program that never got off the ground. Maybe it will be of use at some point soon now that Jeff is full time in the forum world.

And I just now saw you patch logo for the Tonkin Gulf Yacht Club! Thank you for your service there and Happy Fourth of July!

Cheers!
Monty


----------



## cajunsmoker (Jul 4, 2006)

Mopping is a personal choice.

When you mop (or spray) it slows down the cooking process a little bit and makes the cooking go a little longer.  This is a good thing if your smoker is a little too hot.

If your meat is not drying out, you don't have to mop unless you just want to for additional flavor.


----------



## cajunsmoker (Jul 4, 2006)

Independence Day Monty.  Thought I should fly my flag!


----------



## icemn62 (Jul 4, 2006)

I have never had a bad cook when i SPRAY.  I don't mop. (had a sexist joke but will use it someother time)

You don't have to mop, but you get into habits of what works for you and your cooker.  I tell people my ECB could cook good ribs without me, if anything I got in the way.  My WSM seems not to have the education yet, but we are still getting to know eachother.


----------

